# Amazon Discussion Forums Closing



## crebel

There is a banner flashing in and out on various visits to Amazon this morning, so I don't think it has propagated to all the servers yet.  This is what I was able to copy the last time I saw it:

"The Amazon forums are retiring October 6, 2017.
Amazon would like to thank the members of this community for contributing to the discussion forums. As we grow and evolve, we encourage you to explore Goodreads Groups for books and Spark for other ways to engage with your interests." 


I'm not overly surprised as they have been removing various functionality tools over the last few months.  Hopefully we will see a surge in new KBoards' members still wanting to talk about books and bargains.


----------



## Atunah

Darn. Rumors been around for a while, but its still sad. I got so many recs from some of the readers over in the romance forum there. It would be great if some could come here, we already have the threads ready to go in the book corner. 
Goodreads I like for looking books up, but its not a discussion forum. It has groups. So much easier here on KBoards with the normal look of a forum. Its why I can't figure out facebook. I need forums, subforums and then threads in order by date. 

I followed some of those reviewers for book recs, who knows if they'll take that away too. Plus they might not want to review anymore now. I go anywhere I can find like minded readers to find books.


----------



## crebel

I think entire forums being taken over by scam/bot threads in the last 2 weeks were probably the last straw.  Amazon apparently isn't interested in moderating the forums and their autobot controls just couldn't keep up is my guess.

The General Help/Questions forum went away a few months ago, but the Kindle Help forum has still been there.  If that one disappears I think KB's troubleshooting forum questions may go up.  You're right, all the book "chat" threads are already here or can be recreated if folks find their way here. The KB restrictions on discussions about politics or religion are likely to be tested until folks figure out they don't fit here.

A few of us should leave a breadcrumb trail to KBoards this week.  How many of us got here originally because Leslie did that when Kindles were new and Harvey started Kindleboards?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I hadn't been there for awhile, and had just about forgotten those forums. There were threads for Kindle price drops that I used to follow avidly. I spent a lot dough "saving" money on books from posts there!

I just popped over there to look, and I see I hadn't visited there since May. Wow, how time flies!

As mentioned, maybe we will scoop up some fugitives!


----------



## CozyMama

I am sorry they are doing this. I visit the price drop forum daily.


----------



## crebel

The banner is showing up pretty regularly on all Amazon Discussion Forums now and when it is visible no replies can be made to any existing threads even though it says they won't end until the 6th. 

I have seen a few threads where KBoards was suggested as an alternative. Fingers crossed that people will migrate and it will breathe some new life into reader threads here.


----------



## Laran Mithras

Can't say I'm sorry. They hated me there.   Although I'm sure they've forgotten me by now.


----------



## Vinny OHare

Amazon has no need for it since they own Goodreads. Been waiting for this for a while now.


----------



## backslidr

This is posted now.

We are always looking for new ways to make it easier for our customers to find answers to their Amazon product questions. Starting the morning of October 9th , Pacific Standard Time, we will be introducing an improved forum experience, with expanded discussion categories. With this update, customers will now have more choices, the opportunity to post rich content (like photos and videos), view and post from their mobile devices, and identify forum experts with new badges.


----------



## crebel

Latest change that may be related to removing "discussions" or possibly just a glitch - all review comments are gone!!  Doesn't matter whether it's a product or digital content, if you check a review you KNOW had comments, the comments no longer exist.

What are they thinking??


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Latest change that may be related to removing "discussions" or possibly just a glitch - all review comments are gone!! Doesn't matter whether it's a product or digital content, if you check a review you KNOW had comments, the comments no longer exist.
> 
> What are they thinking??


That is horrible. There are some reviewers I follow on Amazon because I like their reviews they do on historical romance. And there is always a nice conversation going on in the comment sections of those reviews with other HR readers. And now all those conversations are gone? Wow. I really don't understand what they are thinking. I found so many books via reviews and via those comments, which often mention other books. And the forums of course.

Just sad.


----------

